# 2.6.36-r8 issues shutting down

## neybis

So I had 2.6.36-r5 running without any problems. upgrading to 2.6.36-r8 today. did a menuconfig, went over everything and compiled. no issues after restart until i went to shut down. not sure exactly what to tell you guys because the error is different every time but it always seems to be processor related a lot of times referencing an oops or SMP error. Displaying of the loaded modules seems to be fairly consistent as well. I thought maybe I config'd wrong and went back in, loaded the defaults, and was very conservative...still no luck. Any tips from you guys? I have never submitted a bug report (b/c gentoo has just been AWESOME for me  :Very Happy:  ) but if its required im sure theres documentation on the process. Thanks so much all.

EDIT: For example, this last shutdown gave me (extremely summarized):

manage_start_stop

CPU 0

Modules linked in: (modules)

comm: halt Tained: P 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 #P55-UD3R      <- this is my mobo model# fyi

Process halt

Stack

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

What is you lspci?

Thank you.

----------

## Aquous

OK, that's a bug in the kernel which you'll have to report.

In the mean time, does booting with the nolapic option help?

----------

## Hu

I see that your kernel has been tainted by a proprietary module.  Does the crash still happen if you halt an untainted kernel?

----------

## neybis

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> What is you lspci?
> 
> Thank you.

 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11)

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link (rev 11)

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GTX] (rev a1)

05:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster

```

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> OK, that's a bug in the kernel which you'll have to report.
> 
> In the mean time, does booting with the nolapic option help?

 

I just booted with the nolapic option...attempting a shutdown now.

*** EDIT: The nolapic option DID solve the problem. Now we just have to find out why this is a necessary step.

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I see that your kernel has been tainted by a proprietary module.  Does the crash still happen if you halt an untainted kernel?

 

I apologize in advance for my ignorance. The only module that I know for certain I am using is the ca0106 for my Sound Blaster card because I wanted it built in but was unable to get it alsa configured properly when the driver was built into the kernel rather than loading it as a module. Is there a way to list all of the modules so I can post them here and we can figure out which is tainted? I believe the only thing I'm using thats proprietary is Flash and nvidia-drivers.

*** EDIT: On a complete side note, I recently graduated and received a job as a software engineer developing in c++. I have been wanting to contribute my knowledge back to the linux community but have found that typically you must pick who exactly you want to work with. Obviously Gentoo would be my first choice as it has recently taken my heart in the computing world. While I have NO experience with linux code I am (believe it or not) remotely experienced with linux in general (although not Gentoo). I started using it in 4th grade (Slackware) about 15 years ago. If this does turn out to be an issue with the kernel rather than some module, if there is any way that I can contribute to help fix this bug as far as coding/development is concerned, please let me know.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Well, this is surprising.

I also have an Intel based laptop and just upgraded to 2.6.36-r8-gentoo-sources. However, I can boot-up and shutdown without any problems.

Unfortunately I'm doing the whole system upgrade and couldn't post my specs at this moment, but nevertheless wanted to tell you that.

Thank you.

----------

## neybis

Well I'm on a desktop but it sounds like it may be a tainted module as Hu wrote. Can anyone help me to figure out which one is causing problems? As far as I know the only thing I intentionally built in as a module was ca0106 for my PCI XFi sound card (I wanted it built in but couldnt figure out how to get alsa to switch from module to builtin).

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi

What is an output of 'lsmod'?

Thank you.

----------

## neybis

sorry it took so long, just started a new coding job  :Smile:  has been taking a lot of my time.

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_midi            4310  0 

nvidia              10073308  40 

snd_ca0106             29182  1 

snd_rawmidi            15529  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_ca0106

snd_ac97_codec         99093  1 snd_ca0106

ac97_bus                1070  1 snd_ac97_codec

scsi_wait_scan           711  0 

```

i bet its nvidia....lol thats just my guess

----------

## Hu

Various modules can taint the kernel in some ways.  Loading a proprietary driver is one way to taint the kernel.  Though Flash is proprietary, it has no kernel components, so it cannot be responsible for kernel panics.  The proprietary nvidia driver is a kernel component, so a bug in the nvidia driver could cause a kernel panic.  Generally, most upstream kernel developers will not work on a kernel panic that occurs only when the kernel is tainted by a proprietary driver, on the theory that the proprietary driver has contributed to the panic in some way.  Though this is not guaranteed from a deductive reasoning perspective, it is frequently true in practice.  Thus, my first suggestion to anyone who experiences a panic while a tainted module is loaded is that the system should have the tainted module blacklisted.  Then, the system should be rebooted to clear any lingering effects of the module.  Finally, try to reproduce the problem.

----------

